# Very unique sweater - free pattern



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

The new Knitty issue is out.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf15/PATTbrickwall.php


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for posting.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cute sweater and interesting front


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. Unusual and interesting. Downloaded pattern.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, that is stunning.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very interesting pattern. I especially love the cable up the front. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## PatternDuchess (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link - love it. I would make it longer though.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

oh I like this!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love this design! Thanks for posting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thank you for the link.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty jumper. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I got my newsletter a few days ago--as usual, there were several unique patterns to knit!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is lovely.


----------

